# I wonder why transgender is...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

such a big issue ? The AG is comparing it with "jim crow" laws . Am I missing the point? 

Michelle Obama Claims Upcoming Interview With 'OUT' Magazine Will "Shock The World" | National Report


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

LGBT isn't a big deal. Bad judgement is the big deal.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> such a big issue ? The AG is comparing it with "jim crow" laws . Am I missing the point?
> 
> Michelle Obama Claims Upcoming Interview With 'OUT' Magazine Will "Shock The World" | National Report


Yup. It's true. Michelle Obama was transgendered from a man, and Barak Obama was originally a woman.
I thought that everybody already knew that.

...And being "transgendered" itself isn't a big deal, but choosing which bathroom to use is a very big deal.
It's extremely hard to sit on a urinal.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I always thought they both looked kinda gay, but didn't really want to say anything for fear of being labeled a homophobe, genderphobe, racist white southern bigot. But then I thought, wtf? What do I care what the rest of the world thinks? I'm not running for office.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Transgender or not, all I know is that Michelle can bench press more than her hubby can. 

I read that on the internet somewhere.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This is about control again. You will accept what we think or you a (you pick the name they want to call you). To me and most of the people I know it is less about the public bathrooms but all changing room, shower rooms and forcing young girls and women to accept men in those places. All a male has to do is say He identify as a woman and he won't be able to ne kept out. In North Carolina they estimate about .08% of the population "claims to be transgender now all women are now to accept men in their places that should be private. Charlotte passed a law that they had no authority to pass against what they state had already enacted. I know women who used to belong to gyms that had a transgender that was allowed to use the women's locker room. They quit saying they felt uncomfortable with him in there with them. I told her she should have called the Police to have him arrested for indecent exposure.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Transgender or not, all I know is that Michelle can bench press more than her hubby can.
> 
> I read that on the internet somewhere.


And you can't put anything on the internet if it's not true!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I used to go to a swimming pool that allowed men to bring their young daughters into the locker rooms to change. Maybe I'm too much of a prude but I was uncomfortable undressing with a three or four year old girl around, and I told the management so. They said that in the community view, it was an acceptable practice. I said thank you very much, but I won't be coming back. Never did. I paid for a membership and didn't renew it,when it came due. I don't think I'm gonna be that comfortable with a gemder identified female/male walking around where I'm trying to use the toilet. Definitely not if there is a locker room involved.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup. It's true. Michelle Obama was transgendered from a man, and Barak Obama was originally a woman.
> I thought that everybody already knew that.
> 
> ...And being "transgendered" itself isn't a big deal, but choosing which bathroom to use is a very big deal.
> It's extremely hard to sit on a urinal.


That's ridiculously hard to believe ,

Sitting on urinals is kinda comfortable.

Are you sitting with your back to the wall? Much easier , plus you can watch everyone coming n going 
:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> And you can't put anything on the internet if it's not true!


That's right! I read that on the internet.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RK3369 said:


> I used to go to a swimming pool that allowed men to bring their young daughters into the locker rooms to change. Maybe I'm too much of a prude but I was uncomfortable undressing with a three or four year old girl around...


When I was in charge of my own daughter, I had to take her into mens' toilets and changing rooms.
It wouldn't've been safe to leave her outside...she might've hit on one of the single men out there. :smt033

I wouldn't be uncomfortable, changing in front of a three- or four-year-old girl...unless she started staring, and then said, "My daddy's is bigger." 

[rim shot]


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When I was in charge of my own daughter, I had to take her into mens' toilets and changing rooms.
> It wouldn't've been safe to leave her outside...she might've hit on one of the single men out there. :smt033
> 
> I wouldn't be uncomfortable, changing in front of a three- or four-year-old girl...unless she started staring, and then said, "My daddy's is bigger."
> ...


I can certainly agree that it may be the only option and I wouldn't suggest it better to leave a child outside, but that's what family changing rooms are for. The place I went had them, it was just that the guy involved had a locker and didn't really care about whether it made anyone uncomfortable.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

The current occupant said he was going to transform the nation. This is part of the process. How do you like the new America so far?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> I always thought they both looked kinda gay, but didn't really want to say anything for fear of being labeled a homophobe, genderphobe, racist white southern bigot. But then I thought, wtf? What do I care what the rest of the world thinks? I'm not running for office.


One of the really beautiful things about getting older is that you no longer have to concern yourself with what others think about you and about that which you say or write.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Donn said:


> The current occupant said he was going to transform the nation. This is part of the process. How do you like the new America so far?


What I think of Obama...??? Let your imagination run a bit to other times.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What the left has successfully managed to do over the past 50+ years is to create something that defies the Constitution and is outright unconstitutional; group rights.

There are no black rights, or women's rights, or "gay" rights, or transsexual rights, or anything of the sort. Neither the Constitution nor the Bill of Rights addresses any of this (as in the original documents). There are, however, individual rights. By creating something that is fictitious and convincing people over the past three generations that these rights do exist, they have now become part of the common lexicon and in contemporary America, to think otherwise will get you labeled a host of "isms".

By creating an "us versus them" mentality between these so called aggrieved groups, they're "rights" now exceed those of the rest of us and have manged to place the normal part of the nation into the minority and into the socially impaired bucket. The Founders are surely turning in their graves.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Donn said:


> The current occupant said he was going to transform the nation. This is part of the process. How do you like the new America so far?


Obama has most certainly transformed the nation. Sexual orientation was a big priority,,, all the while bringing us closer to a very vulnerable state of weakness militarily.

John Kerry, Secretary of State? His face looks like it's falling off it's structure, he looks fake, he acts fake..
We are in desperate need of a president with a strong presence. We are in deep shit.
:smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> When I was in charge of my own daughter, I had to take her into mens' toilets and changing rooms.
> It wouldn't've been safe to leave her outside...she might've hit on one of the single men out there. :smt033
> 
> I wouldn't be uncomfortable, changing in front of a three- or four-year-old girl...unless she started staring, and then said, "My daddy's is bigger."
> ...


i did the same thing, it's called parenting. Common sense prevails, and people know exactly what you're doing, and why. 
Very good


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> i did the same thing, it's called parenting. Common sense prevails, and people know exactly what you're doing, and why.
> Very good


yes, common sense prevails, but what about the rights of others? If I choose not to be exposed to that, why are the parent's rights superior to mine? Not looking to start an argument, but sometimes if you are concerned about everyone, you need to think about how things you do affect everyone also. Same thing with this transgender bathroom issue. I don't want a woman who thinks she is a man standing next to me at the urinal, or sitting backwards on the urinal next to me. Yes, your top priority is and should be protecting your family, but that doesn't mean to get to step all over my rights because you dont' want to deal with taking your child to a family bathroom. Sorry, that's the way I see it. Like Southern Boy said, the older you get the less you worry about what others think.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Now in another perspective,

Should all fathers be allowed to pre-inspect the women's bathroom before allowing their 8 year-old daughter to use the facilities?
(gun sweep is optional)

There have already been recorded abductions [and attempts].


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would always run into the bathroom first,, looking at the availability of a private stall. 
If accessible I would commit to it.
I'm not responsible for some drug induced transgender one day and normal (non transgender) the next. But I am responsible for the safety of my children as a parent.
Does anybody realize that a drug addiction or alcoholism can be a dominating factor?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> One of the really beautiful things about getting older is that you no longer have to concern yourself with what others think about you and about that which you say or write.


I thought that was an absolute right once you retired? :watching:

Well, anyways, I'm retired and old(er). I suppose I'm covered either way. :smt033


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I thought that was an absolute right once you retired? :watching:
> 
> Well, anyways, I'm retired and old(er). I suppose I'm covered either way. :smt033


I'm not old, turned 70 this past January, but I am retired so I don't have to succumb to some manager or supervisor who may not know the exit part of his alimentary canal from a hole in the ground, not that I did very much when I was working.

Along this subject line...

The left has a history and a habit of changing words to mean other things which they believe makes them less distasteful to people. Gay means cheer, filled with happiness, ecstatic. It does not mean homosexual. I never use the term gay when referring to homosexuals. I use the real word. I do this deliberately. But gay got robbed by the left because it was not offensive and didn't have the word "sex" in it.

Gender pertains to language, as in the masculine or feminine gender, not the sex of a person. An example would be the English rule that when the sex of the subject is unknown, the masculine gender is to be used. Gender got robbed, again because of that nasty little word.. "sex".

Transgender, (see above) is transsexual. Ahh, there it is... sex. Homophobic technically means "a fear of man [the species]", not someone who has a hatred of homosexuals.

There are those who will argue that language is constantly evolving, and this is true. New words are added to the language every day and English passed the one million word mark years ago, though that had a lot to do with medical and technical terms. But the meaning of existing words should remain so as not to cause confusion. Imagine reading a book in 2132 that was written in 2009 and seeing that a slew of words that were used in the book had taken on entirely different meanings.

Perhaps one day tree will come to mean urinating. "Mom, I've got to tree".


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I get your point, how the language is always changing. Years ago I used to say "man, I've gotta take a dump". Nowadays nobody has any idea what you are talking about when you say that. They ask "you mean, you need to go to the landfill?"


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

RK3369 said:


> I get your point, how the language is always changing. Years ago I used to say "man, I've gotta take a dump". Nowadays nobody has any idea what you are talking about when you say that. They ask "you mean, you need to go to the landfill?"


You're right and you make a good point. I also used the phrase, "I need to take a dump" and still do to this day. Don't know when that use came about but I suppose if you go back far enough, you'll find that dump started to take on an additional meaning that was context-oriented. And therein lies the difference.

Gay was robbed because it was less offensive than homosexual. Less distasteful and tended not to conjure up in people's minds things best left hidden. It sound innocuous and almost innocent. Now when one uses the proper word, they are looked upon as though they have the plague. I have heard people being admonished for using homosexual instead of gay.

Think of the Christmas carole that has the line, "Don we now our gay apparel". That could be referring to two "protected" groups at the same time; homosexuals and transvestites.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> ...There are those who will argue that language is constantly evolving, and this is true...


...And it isn't merely by the addition of new words. Words have been morphing from one definition to another, ever since the beginning of time. Well, since the beginning of recorded time, anyway.
Brush up your Shakespeare: If you were to be miraculously transported back in time to the late 1500s, you might actually be "at a loss for words," since many of the words that we still use had very different meanings back then.

Take something simple, like "point." Back then, it had two meanings: As it does now, it meant the sharp tip of a piercing or cutting instrument. But it also meant the bits of string which people then used in lieu of buttons, particularly to hold up their breeches.
Falstaff plays straight man to a memorable pun, when he brags that, in a sword fight, he "cut their points," meaning that a sweep of his sword knocked his opponents' swords away from him. But one of his friends speculates, instead, that the real result was that their pants fell down.
One thing that "point" did not indicate, back then, was a specific location or moment-in-time. Another was what we now do with our index fingers.

If I remember correctly, "gay," as used to mean "homosexual," comes from the time when homosexuality was illegal in most of the US. Homosexual men had to find another word, because using the actual identifier would have resulted in arrest, imprisonment, and, almost certainly, rape. "Gay" was ambiguous to everyone except fellow homosexuals, so being arrested for using it openly was much less likely, and also much less likely to result in a conviction.
It is a perfect example of how the meanings of words can change according to brand new usages, brought on by brand new necessities.

Just like you, and also like Humpty Dumpty in _Through the Looking Glass_, I dislike these changes: A word should mean what it says, no more and no less. But I have come to understand that I have to accept them, whether I like it or not.

(But just don't try to foist the misuse of "quality" on me, as, for instance, in "a quality education." There are several "qualities," including both good and bad. If you want to tell me that a school is good, then you will have to say, "It offers a good-quality education.")


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

The POINT IS Liberal (COMMUNIST) Agenda. The point is the breaking down of society in small incremental parts. The point is to the Ultra Liberals eventually they want to be able to have unfettered sex with children ! The Liberals scream about GUN FREE ZONES at schools . They want to protect the CHILDREN. Yet today in Fort Worth Texas the School superintendent proclaimed that no longer Bathrooms and Locker rooms will be separated by ones sex at birth! Texas Lt. Gov. Calls for School Superintendent to Resign over Transgender Bathroom Policy
So how is that protecting CHILDREN. They proclaim that bullying is a social NO NO. But the LGBT community that maybe 3-4% of the US Population gets to bully the rest of us. Eventually when one of these perverts get beat up or SHOT. America might start waking up!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

the problem the majority of us have is that we are members of the silent, white, majority. We do not contest the radicals because we don't want to be considered "anti-anything", so we grin and bear it and say, "yes, those folks have rights too, despite the fact that they represent a very vocal minority percentage of the population". So we put up with it because we don't want to be labeled "anything" but certainly not a "hater" of anything. So we've gotten used to being the "Sheeple" class over the past 50 or 60 years. I fear that this is never going to change unless there is a huge breakdown of society that results in a reordering of people's lives and priorities.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

What is needed is a special bathroom not only for the transgenders but also for those parents who have a special needs child or adult, a mother with a son, a father with a daughter, etc.

The dip heads just can't figure this out.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

We cannot express our true opinions of Obama, Clinton etc, otherwise we would be banned from this forum. Definitive words and descriptions are a no-no.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

As mentioned by a couple of posters, the primary goal of forcing everyone to accept 'self-identifying' transgenders - which mean 'anyone who at the moment feels like it' - to use either bathroom in a public place. 

This does two things at minimum: Emphasis and establish the political and physical power to force pretty much anything on the public, and Destroy the 'old' (meaning Christian) concept of decency and morality. A side effect of this is to instill the fear in women of predators being able to enter the women's restroom and find women in a rather vulnerable position; not to mention children. Instilling fear tends to drive people - especially those with no means of self-defense - to the 'government' for protection. 

I find all these ideas hideous and contrary to the concept of the United States.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Well Steve, it seems this discussion has really been pegged. [ method of fastening wood beams -like a barn- together ]

I remember the childhood days of when gay-'bashing' was more motivated by the fear of involuntary buggery and the ridiculous feminized gays and drag queen characterizations from Britain.

We regularly hijacked jingles like the Dr Pepper tune:

I am a homosexual and I'm proud
I'm part of an original crowd
And if you look around these days
there seems to be a growing number of gays.....

Oh I'm a f**** he's a ... she's a...... it got cruel from there.

Yet we laughed and no one rebuked us for it.

Little kids. They overflow with cruelty, yet they can also show much compassion especially to the injured and invalid.

Perhaps the main problem with homosexuality is many still see it as a choice. Often influenced by others' selfishness, desperation, or 
simply the lack of compassion to those struggling with who they are, so much so, that they desire to be someone else.
Its not a simple issue as it digs down deep to morals and norms. Its about conduct not color.
It also requires deep self evaluation, because everyone, even normal 'straight' people, have their own closet full of bones and rotted things.

Perhaps we should not struggle so with the notion of communal bathrooms, and those who are in identity turmoil, but just stop and remember our own bathroom is gender neutral.
Maybe the solution is 1 hall and a few doors. I'm sure we all would appreciate the privacy as well as the construction jobs.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And it isn't merely by the addition of new words. Words have been morphing from one definition to another, ever since the beginning of time. Well, since the beginning of recorded time, anyway.
> Brush up your Shakespeare: If you were to be miraculously transported back in time to the late 1500s, you might actually be "at a loss for words," since many of the words that we still use had very different meanings back then.
> 
> Take something simple, like "point." Back then, it had two meanings: As it does now, it meant the sharp tip of a piercing or cutting instrument. But it also meant the bits of string which people then used in lieu of buttons, particularly to hold up their breeches.
> ...


When I was writing this, I was thinking along the lines of political correctness and the, then, covert ways to try to control speech. Now this has become more overt, especially on college campuses and in work places. Those who profess so much to be inclusive and free-thinking, aren't.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Over the years, I have known and worked with quite a few homosexuals, both male and female. Most were fine people that kept their private lives, private. And that's fine with me. What someone does behind closed doors is not my business. But I have been approached, propositioned, put into compromising situations, and nearly accosted seven times in my lifetime so forgive me if I appear to come across as a little apprehensive at times.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What I have a very difficult time dealing with is the push to change my way of living, culture ,,, or however way you want to spell it out .

I choose not to change my way of living , I live by the law of the land . The laws are changing. We are eventually gonna End up in a closet, hmmm.


----------

